# Dive Bomb Sale



## jduck (Jan 21, 2000)

If you have been looking at picking up some extra
*Canada Goose Silhouette Decoys*
before the start of the season. Take a look at Dive Bomb. They have a 15% off code was suppose to just be on the new v2 flocked sleepers and “V2F sleeper” code ended up working on everything I had in the cart. Saved $135
Expires on 9/24


----------



## zoombaiter25 (Oct 27, 2011)

Dang! I just ordered some of these Monday. Showed up the other day and they are nice!


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up, ordered some yesterday and discount still works on everything.


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

I ordered a dozen to check out on the 22nd. Still don't have them, ups tracking was generated on the 25th and then NOTHING all week????????
sent a follow up note to them to find out whats up?


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

Wow quick response 5 mins,,,,,,,, the ones I ordered are backordered


----------

